# Hey, I'm new As you can tell.



## sherryscout (Feb 6, 2004)

hey, I'm new and I own a gray tabby cat named Molly! I wish I had more cats but my dad won't let me get any more!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! 8)


----------



## sherryscout (Feb 6, 2004)

how do I put my cats picture in my profile?


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Sherry! Welcome to the forum. To learn how to put a picture in your profile, visit this thread.

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3236

You'll learn how to post a pic in a thread and how to upload an avatar. Good luck!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Sherry and welcome..I hope you will be able to convince your father to get one little companion for Molly


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, Sherry... I'm sure you'll find it as addictive as the rest of us!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the forum!!!! @@@


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Im sure you cat would enjoy another kitty too......just need a bit more convincing! :wink:


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------

